# FS Canon 70d with 50mm 70-200 I USM



## Zakehy (7 mo ago)

Canon 70d with Cannon 50mm f1.4 and canon 70-200 f4 I usm with lens coat. Primary camera used waterfowl and deer seasons. Never been wet or dropped. $750 including shipping. Only selling because I went to a mirrorless


----------



## Zakehy (7 mo ago)

TTT


----------



## Zakehy (7 mo ago)

TTT


----------

